# Que pasa si divido por cero en un PIC?



## faacuunndoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Estuve viendo un video donde un atmega32 explota al dividir por cero. Pasará lo mismo con un pic? Quien tiene uno viejito para probar???? Si explota manden fotos!!! jajaja


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Estuve viendo un video donde un atmega32 explota al dividir por cero. Pasará lo mismo con un pic? Quien tiene uno viejito para probar???? Si explota manden fotos!!! jajaja


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Sabés la respuesta? probaste? entonces si un amigo no muy amigo te pide que le grabes un programa en su PIC le pones una división por cero y cuando prenda el circuito boom!! jajajaj... Yo grabé lo que me pediste ehh...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 11, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Estuve viendo un video donde un atmega32 explota al dividir por cero. Pasará lo mismo con un pic?



No, el PIC desaparece cuando se hace raiz cuadrada de un número negativo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> No, el PIC desaparece cuando se hace raiz cuadrada de un número negativo.


 esa es la ilusión que da, pero en realidad te encuentras atravezando un aguejero de gusano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 15, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Estuve viendo un video donde un atmega32 explota al dividir por cero. Pasará lo mismo con un pic? Quien tiene uno viejito para probar???? Si explota manden fotos!!! jajaja



Hola Amigo, tu crees que puede estallar un micro, ante una operacion matematica incalculable?
Pues NO.-
Quieres corroborarlo, has la prueba en un calculador de bolsillo.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2011)

[Sarcasmo mode=OFF]Amigo, si quieres hacer estallar un PIC, alimentalo con 60V y no hace falta que ni lo programes... u.u[/Sarcamo mode=OFF]


----------



## mo57ro (Sep 16, 2011)

Pero claro que es peligroso hacer eso, mira lo que ha sucedido en este experimnto bajo condiciones controladas: 

[ame="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2510378/implosion/"]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2510378/implosion/[/ame] 


 te pone a pensar no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> [Sarcasmo mode=OFF]Amigo, si quieres hacer estallar un PIC, alimentalo con 60V y no hace falta que ni lo programes... u.u[/Sarcamo mode=OFF]


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 18, 2011)

Yo conozco un pic que hace divisiones por cero, tiene unos volcados de pila tremendos, pero es muy conocido por el foro...


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 20, 2011)

mira es simple, cuando dividis por cero estas dando a entender que todo es nada y que nada es todo, entonces se crea un vortice interdimencional y se va todo a la mie**.
porque te pensas que en matematica no te dejan dividir por cero? no son ningunos boludos los matematicos.



Ratmayor dijo:


> [Sarcasmo mode=OFF]Amigo, si quieres hacer estallar un PIC, alimentalo con 60V y no hace falta que ni lo programes... u.u[/Sarcamo mode=OFF]




jajajaja

el problema de quemar un PIC es que si te gastaste 40 pesos(argentinos) en una cucaracha de cuarenta patitas y no le encontras mejor uso... a lo mejor hay que replantearse la carrera de uno.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

nada de la raiz cuadrada ni de ceros, como dice el amigo rata mayor, conectando todas las patitas de un lado a masa y todas las patitas del otro lado punteado con una termica alejada y conectada a 220 o 110 VAC.

Alejate unos 10 metros y activa la termica, alli veras como despues de un chispazo se crea un agujero negro y el pic entero se traslada a una 3ra dimensión, cosa impresionante


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 20, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> nada de la raiz cuadrada ni de ceros, como dice el amigo rata mayor, conectando todas las patitas de un lado a masa y todas las patitas del otro lado punteado con una termica alejada y conectada a 220 o 110 VAC.
> 
> Alejate unos 10 metros y activa la termica, alli veras como despues de un chispazo se crea un agujero negro y el pic entero se traslada a una 3ra dimensión, cosa impresionante



lo probé pero creó un agujero de gusano que me transporta al año 2784 donde se creó un nuevo mundo después de la apocalipsis del año 2012!!!


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

no, recien lo acabo de certificar y me transporta al año 578 antes de cristo, pero el viernes se nos cae un satelite de 6 toneladas y del tamaño de un bondi y nos vamos antes de que venga el apocalipsis del 2012!! jajajaja


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 20, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> no, recien lo acabo de certificar y me transporta al año 578 antes de cristo, pero el viernes se nos cae un satelite de 6 toneladas y del tamaño de un bondi y nos vamos antes de que venga el apocalipsis del 2012!! jajajaja



se ve que los resultados varían según el pic que usemos! estaremos creando nuevas dimensiones? con finales alternativos para la tierra?!


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> se ve que los resultados varían según el pic que usemos! estaremos creando nuevas dimensiones? con finales alternativos para la tierra?!



y la verdad que parece que si, tenes razón..... voy a intentar con un pic en el que me dijeron que nos transporta a un mundo paralelo en donde lo tenemos a Menem de presidente, pero tengo miedo de probarlo...vos que decis??

y con respecto al satelite, si se me llega a cae le hago un juicio a Obama y mando a hacer y les regalo una escultura de Bin Laden!!!! jajajaja


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 21, 2011)

si está menem de presidente mejor no intentes, ya veo que se viene para acá! jaja
Saludos!


----------

